# Email Export  From Mac Mail.apps to Pc Outlook 03



## sashala (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello!
It is a simple question, I hope there is a not that complicated solution as well. I have to transfer emails form Mac Os X, using Mail application to PC (Win XP SP2) running Outlook 03.
Can you pls, help me !!!!
Thanks
Sasha


----------



## Geordie678 (Nov 4, 2005)

I am having the same problem.  Tell me Microsoft has something out their for poeple like us.  One shouldn't have to start a new life just because they are using a PC instead of a Mac.


----------



## yokozmima (Dec 19, 2007)

The best way I have found to move downloaded email is through setting up a small IMAP server. 

Step 1: Download and install hMailServer from http://www.hmailserver.com/
It's quick and real simple. (it's free)
Step 2: Setup the IMAP server by adding a fake domain (domain.corp) and add a user. (Remember to disable the Windows firewall or open the IMAP ports so client can connect) 
Step 3: Add the IMAP account to both the mail software on the mac and on the windows computers (use the IP address of the PC with the mail software for the IMAP server)
Step 4: Now drag and drop the emails you need to transfer in to the IMAP inbox (addition folders can be added if need be)
Step 5: Drag and drop the emails off the IMAP box to the destination mailbox.

Using this method can be a life saver if their are multiple email boxes or multiple computers that need to be transfered. Since IMAP is universal this same method could be used for most any other OSs like Linux. And finally if the computers are not on the LAN together you could do this across the WAN, but that may take a while.

... Happy transfering


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 19, 2007)

sashala said:


> Hello!
> It is a simple question, I hope there is a not that complicated solution as well. I have to transfer emails form Mac Os X, using Mail application to PC (Win XP SP2) running Outlook 03.
> Can you pls, help me !!!!
> Thanks
> Sasha



Your question is opposite to the question in the following category "Networking & Compatibility" -> transfer  mail from PC to MAC.

You can use the same procedure (as set out in the previous reply from yokozmima).

If you switch to IMAP al the way (if possible) your mailbox will be platform indepent and you can access your mail around the globe with almost any mailprogram for almost any platform available.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## hiimpact11 (Jun 19, 2009)

yokozmima said:


> The best way I have found to move downloaded email is through setting up a small IMAP server.
> 
> Step 1: Download and install hMailServer from http://www.hmailserver.com/
> It's quick and real simple. (it's free)
> ...


Thank you! I've been searching all over the net. I tried it this morning and everything worked seamless.


----------



## jhe (Sep 14, 2010)

Set up an IMAP Gmail account on both machines. On PC, move messages from your folders to a folder in the Gmail account. They will show up in the corresponding folder on the Mac. Then move them from the Gmail account on the Mac into the folders where they will ultimately reside. I did this folder by folder in moving mail from my Mac to Outlook on a new PC. No reason why it would not work in reverse.

Joel


----------

